# Naval Weapons Tech



## Varps (3 Oct 2007)

Hello to all.

I'm new to this forum and I have picked up many tips so far. Thanks, it seems pretty awesome.

I'm in the process of getting some pre requisite classes to enlist as a naval weapons tech. I'm doing math 436 and physics at the moment, I'll be done in december and my application will be handed in early january.

I'm aware that NW TECH is in demand, so I figure it shouldn't take too long for my paper work to go through and I start BMQ....hopefully.

Upon completion of BMQ, I'll be going to Esquimault for fleet school....yada yada yada... 

Now, my questions are: What kind of wait should I anticipate after fleet school is completed before I get shipped out to Labrador (or Newfoundland) to start my course? If I am to wait for a few months before classes start, do you think I'll be "waiting" in BC, or on the east coast? What are possible things (apart from PT) that I could be doing for the Forces during that time?

My CFRC hasn't gotten back to me about this kind of info, and all the personnel there are army. My recruiter has just told me that all I need is the academic pre requisites along side being physically able (which I am) fill out some paper work and I'm off to subsidized schooling. They have been of great help none the less.

Thank you all in advance for serving our country. I can't wait to get this ball rolling.

James


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2007)

Varps said:
			
		

> If I am to wait for a few months before classes start, do you think I'll be "waiting" in BC, or on the east coast? What are possible things (apart from PT) that I could be doing for the Forces during that time?



From reading through other posts, there appears to only be one NWT course per year.  There is at least one NWT here on the boards that I know of, and I will be sure to pass the link from this thread to him in case he misses it.

For anyone that will be or is, posted to sea, you are also required to do a course called NETP.  This is your sea phase course where you learn, among other things, damage control (fire and flood) training and basic seamanship.  If you do a search on the boards here, you will find lots of information.  It used to be called OSQAB, so that will pop up in the search too.  Sometimes you will be put on this course first if you are sitting around for awhile waiting for your 3's.

You might find in your search for NETP a thread about NEIP.  Give that one a read too, as it is possible that you will be attending that if you are out west.

The above is all good information to have.  But my advice is to read through it all and then stick it in a back corner of your mind.  Right now you need to concentrate on your application and getting accepted. Good luck!


----------



## CallOfDuty (5 Oct 2007)

I was going to the same school at CFNES here in Halifax with the NWT's...............  You will definately be here on the East coast, and you will be on PAT platoon while you wait for your course to start in September...........it only runs once a year.  I was unaware that they offer the NW course in Newfoundland as well.  
   Expect to be in a schooling environment for 2 years .....1 year for academics, 1 year on your equipment phase.  
  WHile you are on PAT platoon.......you will either be doing things like going up to accomadations and doing dirty linen, painting....moving furniture...etc etc.......or if you are lucky, you can be asked to be attatch posted to a ship...where you can go down and get a feel for the real navy while you wait for your course to start.  If you're even luckier you may even get your NETP course done.............so that if you do get attatch posted to a ship, you can sail with them while you await course.
  A buddy of mine who failed first semester of NWT training over a year ago, was attach posted to the Fredricton while he waited a whole year for the next course to start.............he got to go down to Bermuda and all those good places instead of hanging around on PAT!!! 
  Cheers and if you have anymore ??'s let me know
C.O.D.


----------



## Old_navy_062 (5 Oct 2007)

The information you've provided is not accurate wrt the NW Tech trade.  After BMQ you would be sent for academic training in Halifax or Memorial university in Nfld.  This depends on whether you enrol though the NCSTTP or decide to come straight in.  If you are comfortable with your academic background I would suggest that you go NCSTTP as it will benefit you financially in the end.   I would suggest that you verify your information with a recruiter as soon as you can, before you make any decisions.

Good luck


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the clarification C2NWT.


----------



## Varps (5 Oct 2007)

c2nwt said:
			
		

> The information you've provided is not accurate wrt the NW Tech trade.  After BMQ you would be sent for academic training in Halifax or Memorial university in Nfld.  This depends on whether you enrol though the NCSTTP or decide to come straight in.  If you are comfortable with your academic background I would suggest that you go NCSTTP as it will benefit you financially in the end.   I would suggest that you verify your information with a recruiter as soon as you can, before you make any decisions.
> 
> Good luck



Thank you c2nwt.

I will definitely do my very best to get into the NCSTTP. 

I am completing the pre requisite courses at the moment (math 436 and physics 534) and have all the rest of my grade 12 classes, plus 27 college credits from a sound engineering program I graduated last year. I have very good grades all over my transcripts from high school and college (90% average in most cases) and I'm doing quite well in my current classes.

I have read that the first year of my course will be academics, mostly. What levels of math/physics are taught? Since the pre req classes are math 436 and physics 534, I would expect them to start from there...

Any further info is always appreciated. Thank you all already.
Cheers!


----------



## Varps (5 Oct 2007)

I just spoke to my recruiter.

They'll be going through applications in february '08. Only applicants with the best grades will be considered for this trade and the NCSTTP. If accepted (man, I hate the word IF...) My BMQ will be scheduled as best as possible to allow me to start courses in Nflnd with a minimal waiting period. 

I can't wait.


----------



## CallOfDuty (6 Oct 2007)

Yes, if you can go though the Newfoundland course, do so.....You get your Leading Seaman rank after 2 years and the pay to go with it , instead of 4 years!!!


----------



## Old_navy_062 (6 Oct 2007)

Varps said:
			
		

> I just spoke to my recruiter.
> 
> They'll be going through applications in February '08. Only applicants with the best grades will be considered for this trade and the NCSTTP. If accepted (man, I hate the word IF...) My BMQ will be scheduled as best as possible to allow me to start courses in Nflnd with a minimal waiting period.
> 
> I can't wait.



While the NW Tech trade is not a distressed trade like the NETs, we are still actively recruiting.  If you don't get selected for NCSTTP, there should be no problem coming in as a QL3.


----------



## Varps (6 Oct 2007)

c2nwt said:
			
		

> While the NW Tech trade is not a distressed trade like the NETs, we are still actively recruiting.  If you don't get selected for NCSTTP, there should be no problem coming in as a *QL3.*



Thanks for the replys c2nwt.

Does getting in as a QL3 mean getting equivalent qualifications outside the military? As in getting an electro-mechanical engineering tech certificate on my own? This is a route that I was not quite aware of.

Thanks.


----------



## JDnav (10 Oct 2007)

If you plan on going to nfld for your training you will be going to the Marine istitute in st johns from jan08-jan2010. If you have any questions about it send me a email...im in my 3rd semest here and NWT and know all youd be doing. glad to help if you want cause i used this for same thing a year ago


----------



## winnipegoo7 (18 Oct 2007)

Do NW TECHs service small arms too, or just the big weapons?

Thanks


----------



## Old_navy_062 (20 Oct 2007)

.50cal HMG down to small arms are maintained by Bosn's.


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Oct 2007)

Although amusingly, the .50's show up in CMISS for the NWT's......... :-\  Gotta love CMISS....

NS


----------



## winnipegoo7 (24 Oct 2007)

I realized that Boatswains maintained the small arms just as the infantry would for example.  But when unusual maintenance is required the infantry would send the weapons to a weapons tech (land).  So I was wondering if the small arms on a ship would be sent to a weapons tech (land) or to a NW tech.


----------



## NavyGunnerRTD (6 Feb 2008)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> I realized that Boatswains maintained the small arms just as the infantry would for example.  But when unusual maintenance is required the infantry would send the weapons to a weapons tech (land).  So I was wondering if the small arms on a ship would be sent to a weapons tech (land) or to a NW tech.



NW Tech's do not do any work on small arms, they all go ashore for the land weapons techs to look at. 

NW Tech is a good trade if you are willing to make the most with the least  

Every ship I ever sailed on was undermanned but the camaraderie in the weapons branch was always next to none! Have a great career.


----------



## YukonJack (7 Feb 2008)

NavyGunnerRTD said:
			
		

> NW Tech's do not do any work on small arms, they all go ashore for the land weapons techs to look at.
> 
> NW Tech is a good trade if you are willing to make the most with the least
> 
> Every ship I ever sailed on was undermanned but the camaraderie in the weapons branch was always next to none!  Have a great career.



Jeez man....I hope you meant _second to none_...!!


----------



## navymich (10 Feb 2008)

to the former 'c2nwt': congrats on the promotion and the new position!  

(NW Tech CM, if you could please correct me, or add any additional information if this has changed...)  One of the other postions that is sometimes filled by an NWT is the tech position on the MCDVs.  There is one ET and one Tech on each ship.  This tech position has been filled by any of the NET types or an NWT.  It is typically a 2-3 year position, and you will be working out of trade.  You maintain the electronics onboard (this can be a broad spectrum depending on any payloads that the ship may have) and are usually the RadhazO, on top of many other secondary duties.  This is a position for a MS, and it is very rarely that they don't leave the ship with their PO2s.  Lots of hard work, often busy & long sailing schedule, but you have lots of time to shine.


----------



## Old_navy_062 (12 Feb 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> to the former 'c2nwt': congrats on the promotion and the new position!
> 
> (NW Tech CM, if you could please correct me, or add any additional information if this has changed...)  One of the other postions that is sometimes filled by an NWT is the tech position on the MCDVs.  There is one ET and one Tech on each ship.  This tech position has been filled by any of the NET types or an NWT.  It is typically a 2-3 year position, and you will be working out of trade.  You maintain the electronics onboard (this can be a broad spectrum depending on any payloads that the ship may have) and are usually the RadhazO, on top of many other secondary duties.  This is a position for a MS, and it is very rarely that they don't leave the ship with their PO2s.  Lots of hard work, often busy & long sailing schedule, but you have lots of time to shine.



Airmich:  VMT on the congrats.  You have covered the MCDV CS (Combat Systems) position very well.  On average, the technicians posted to the MCDV's are happy being there.  The PER's from these units are generally very good and reflect the added responsibilities given to the position.  There is a lot of sea time.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2008)

nwTechy said:
			
		

> Was I misinformed



No. Your grades may very well be suffecient to get into this trade but that doesnt not mean you will get it. Like everything else, its a competitive process. If other applicants have better files than you do, they may get offers and you may not.


----------



## CallOfDuty (25 Mar 2008)

I can't help but laugh a little bit when I read the last two posts on this thread.........If you walk into the recruiting centre and tell them you want to join the navy...that is usually followed by the fastest enrolling and swearing in they can manage!  Especially a naval tech trade.  The navy is desperate for bodies.  I know the NET trades are the worst off....but I'm pretty sure they need NW's bad too.
    When I was in CFNES, I knew alot of NWT's who had NWT as their third choice on their application, and were still given that trade.  
Anyway....relax.....and if you only want NWT, make it your only choice on your app......you'll be fine.
CHeers


----------



## Donaill (27 Mar 2008)

Hello everyone.  I can add a couple of things to this conversation. I haven't been in long, almost three years now, having entered as semi. I can agree that we are short staffed and that we seem to be a close knit group. In my experience NET's are usually willing to lend each other and the NWT's a hand. So if you get in the trade and make it into the CSE world, get to know the people you work with, be positive( as much as you can, we all have our days) and lend a hand when you can. It is usually returned back to you.


----------



## JDnav (11 May 2008)

hey HanrattSea. to calm your nerves a bit theres a good chance you can get what you want. I was in the same boat as you a few years ago. 75% highschool and my grd 12 credit was chem. I got into NWT course at Mun MI and am doing decent with it. so dont do anything foolish like join the airforce ;D. It depends on how many people are applying for NWT which there was a lot more this last year. before last year they werent even filling this course half full, dont know how many CFNES halifax are pulling through but stick with it. you have a good chance (if you already havent got the call yet)


----------



## 2fly (11 May 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> I had my transcript situation sorted out and took my aptitude test. I did very well with a 51 and was offered a job as an Aerospace Controller for the Air Force. Although it's tempting, I don't want to be posted in cruddy little towns throughout Canada and have to move every 5 years. I know I'm giving up a huge opportunity in terms of salary, but when looking past all of that I would rather work in a field that I would find most interesting such as working with my hands. Sooo I decided to stick with NWT and have my interview tomorrow.



You should have nothing to worry about, the latest OCC meeting in Ottawa said that all of the NE/NW Tech trades are below in recruiting (below PML).  Grant it, the NWT trade is the best off of all of them, the trade will be needing techs shortly due to the changes in the fleet (refit of CPF, etc).  So don't worry, there will be a trade for you to go to jsut stick to your guns and insist with CFRC that you want NWT.

As for the salary...  Uh, if AEC is a spec trade, they make the same as an NWT with flight pay vice sea pay if they are in an airborne unit.  If they are not spec and not posted to an airborne unit, they make less than NWT's.


----------



## 2fly (11 May 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> I was told I should have heard back weeks ago but I know these things take time. I've had my bags literally packed and ready to go for two weeks now .
> About the AEC, it is an officer position so my understanding was I would start out around 15k more per annually. The money isn't why I'm joining though, so NWT is where I belong, I believe.



Congrats.  Keep calling the recruiting center.  They handle a fair amount of files and from time to time they need a reminder.   You will have a good time at CFNES, I know that I did.  Oh, as for the AEC... You are right...  Sorry I was thinking of the NCM controller MOC, my bad.


----------

